# yet another ebay scumbag story



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

This clown who goes by *andrevdk * wins my auction today, an hour later tells me he doesn't want to pay the amount CLEARLY listed in my auction for shipping overseas and threatens to damage my ebay rating unless I give a partial refund.

What's funny is, not only did email me BEFORE he bid to confirm the cost of shipping to Belgium ... but he charges MORE to ship the US for his items than I'm charging him for shipping. 

It's getting the the point where it's not worth dealing with ebay anymore. 
They have tilted things so heavily against the seller thats it's not worth the headaches. The scumbags are winning. 

Do yourselves a favor and block *andrevdk* from your auctions. If any of you guys have stories about bad buyers, post them here and we all collectively block them from our auctions and save ourselves the headahces of dealing with people like this clown.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*So forward...*

So forward the whole affair to Ebay (emails and all...) and let them handle it. Then block the guy from your auctions and keep on going.
Otherwise the scumbags WIN...

Scott


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

noddaz said:


> So forward the whole affair to Ebay (emails and all...) and let them handle it. Then block the guy from your auctions and keep on going.
> Otherwise the scumbags WIN...
> 
> Scott



Or list your things here for us to look at. I for one am so fed up with fleabay that I don't even look at the links people post here or on other forums. I don't want to pay the fees and usually inflated shipping chrarges from my hard earned hobby dollars either. I've not had any problems dealing with anyone here and usually if there is, they're identified quickly and fall by the wayside. 

I have seen some deals and even plan to order my new track from the auction site, but that purchase is a buy it now from a brick and mortar hobby store and no retailer here can match the price even with shipping.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

americanmusclecar,paid for a t-jet camaro..as soon as I did,note came through ebay..user is no longer registered...uh oh.E-mailed him,he said he was mailing it out,we'll see.
Christian


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

So how much money are we really talking here? This sure sounds like something that that can and should be handled between E-Bay and the two parties involved in the transaction. While there are some serial offenders playing games on the Bay I guess I have a hard time understanding why someone with a 99.5% positive feedback rating over 650+ transactions (3 neutrals, 0 negatives) in the past 12 months is suddenly a "scumbag" that needs to be called out in a public forum and cleansed from any further E-Bay activities. Was there a human kidney involved? 

I'll be going to Belgium next month. If you'd like, I can track this guy down and maybe give him a noogie or something. Payback is hell...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I charge a flat rate for shipping 4.50 in the US and 10.00 worldwide. I list this in all my auctions. HE charges 10.50 to ship here, so what he whining about anyway? He emails me to confirm my cost, decides to bid on my item, then sends me an extortion email saying he'd better get some money back or else. I forwarded the emails to ebay and they said there's nothing they can do until after the he does the deed. 

Maybe he saw my perfect rating and thought I'd be the type of guy he could bully. 
Maybe once ebay made it impossible for buyers to get bad feedback, he decided to go this route.

Or maybe I should just get on board, be like some others and screw over whoever I can when I can ... but that's not me. 

AFXtoo, you tell me... What kind of person reads the terms of an auction, confirms them through email, agrees to them and bids on the item ... only to pull this stuff after the auction is over? To think, I threw in a bunch of extras into his box too...what a chump I am. 

I don't want to deal with people like that. If anyone else out there knows of others like him, PLEASE PM me their names because I want to block them from my auctions. 

I'd rather keep the car than deal with the headaches, good rating or not ... what he did was low rent. Honestly, I don't even THINK of playing those kinds of games with people and I have no tolerance for people who pull this crap. In my book, people who play games like that are indeed, scumbags. You don't make a deal and then try to renegotiate through extortion afterwards. 

It's not about money, it's about integrity... a lost virtue these days.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

cheerios43stp

Same MO, wins auction, then threatens negative feedback unless his demands of ship discount are met.

No frickin time for people like this, ban him and save yourself the headache.

Later,
Keith


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

cheerios43stp, yes i know this person really well also. he did the same exact thing. buys your item and then threatens to not pay for it unless you drop the shipping rates for him. he says he works in the post office?? another worthless scumbag.

Richard


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Take the negative and move on with it, sometimes you have to to show douches like this you won't take it.

People who read your feedback will know the guy is a tool. It's unfortunately why I rarely sell out there anymore either....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Jim, While I agree that this ebayer's strong arm tactics are reprehensible and he should be forced to take a neg on his record for his actions, and then be forced to eat packing peanuts til he starts farting them; I'm still somewhat on the fence and leaning with Marty B.

I cant just advocate bending over and taking the neg however I'm not sure that the perfect 100% record should be touted as the endall weeny measuring stick to qualify YOU as a good ebayer. IE: "the read between the lines in feedback plan" as Marty has always advocated when this issue surfaces.

This current pirate clearly read the terms and pushed the button...I'd let the wheels of justice grind it out and be patient...Pushing the button implies that ya read the terms! I'll wager they'll rescind the neg after the dust settles.

Some guys just put the flea in flea bay and a 100% sqeaky, shinin' record simply implies that you havent run into some jackoffasaur (South Park) ...yet.

Nobody sez it's fair everday so why irratate yer ulcer...thats what ebay gets paid for.

Roll the dice VJ! Then pound a cold one and play with some lil cars. My advice for all the world's problems.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Pomfish said:


> cheerios43stp
> 
> Same MO, wins auction, then threatens negative feedback unless his demands of ship discount are met.
> 
> ...


Is that not also the guy who cuts up Patto decals and sells them on with a big markup?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> AFXtoo, you tell me... What kind of person reads the terms of an auction, confirms them through email, agrees to them and bids on the item ... only to pull this stuff after the auction is over? To think, I threw in a bunch of extras into his box too...what a chump I am.


I disagree, you are not a chump at all. Quite the opposite, you are obviously a good hearted person who treats everyone fair and square and assumes that other folks will treat you the same. That's a quality in rare supply these days. Your impeccable rating reflects the fact that you care about doing the right thing and stand behind your reputation. You have an investment in your online business dealings, whether for profit or to feed your hobby. When I saw you questioning staying plugged into the E-Bay ecosystem I wondered if maybe you were taking this a bit too hard. I'm not trivializing your feelings but I suspect that venting here will certainly prolong the incident beyond what it really deserves. I know that chalking one up for experience hurts when it pains you in the wallet, but don't let it diminish the huge sum of good deals that have come your way through online dealing. 

The offer for the administration of said noogie still stands.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hi Jim,

You could let him know that you've notified Ebay of his actions. And remind him that by clicking the Bid Button that he's entered into a binding contract.

I'm suprised Ebay hasn't dealt with him on this matter yet.

If all else fails remind him our country pulled his country's keister out of the fire 63 years ago.:lol:Randy.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

VJ I think I would do exactly what Bill Hall said ! I too just got ripped on the bay by "gtaylorcar" I didn't want to steal your thread so Iposted my own. I think we should at least post stuff like this for each other so we can steer people away from these losers


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*How do you create a list of user-names you want to ban from bidding on your auctions?*

Can you do it for all of your auctions, or do you need to do it individually?

This would be helpful to know. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Careful guys....whether you're right or wrong posting usernames in a one-sided story on a public forum is surely treading dangerous legal waters, especially when you are doing so with hopes of causing damage to the reputation of the other party. To top it off, you're involving Hankster cuz technically he's the one making it public. 
Something to think about before creating an online blacklist.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

good point Swamper I never thought of that. Sorry hankster. Just trying to stop others on here from getting burned.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Through the looking glass...*



SwamperGene said:


> Careful guys....whether you're right or wrong posting usernames in a one-sided story on a public forum is surely treading dangerous legal waters, especially when you are doing so with hopes of causing damage to the reputation of the other party. To top it off, you're involving Hankster cuz technically he's the one making it public.
> Something to think about before creating an online blacklist.


Gene has a great, legal point. Maybe it would pay off to look at this situation the other way around. We could all share the IDs of folks that we have had _GOOD_ transactions with and use that as a pick list of who is worth trusting. I have a fleabay list of "favorite sellers" that I look through when I log on before I do any global searching. And, I generally find something cool to get from one or more of the good people on this list.

It's just a thought for y'all to chew on. 

Russ the Hutt


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey , great idea !! Thanks


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

resinmonger said:


> Gene has a great, legal point. Maybe it would pay off to look at this situation the other way around. We could all share the IDs of folks that we have had _GOOD_ transactions with and use that as a pick list of who is worth trusting. I have a fleabay list of "favorite sellers" that I look through when I log on before I do any global searching. And, I generally find something cool to get from one or more of the good people on this list.
> 
> It's just a thought for y'all to chew on.
> 
> Russ the Hutt


There ya' go :thumbsup:

It also helps to step back a bit when it comes to ebay. While collectors and racers tend to be extremely picky about all things pertaining to their respective corners of the HO world, to most these are stupid little toy cars. The hodge-podge ebay seller sees a few cars go ballistic and jump on the fact that there's fools out there paying big dollars for this stuff. They do minimal research through ebay and mimic what they find. Kinda like Beanie Babies with wheels when ya think about it, at least to them. Should they try harder? Well......no, not really. How many on here are quick to post about finding a gem in a $5 flea market box lot. No one's telling those sellers to get an education, eh? 

This isn't to say there aren't some outright crappy buyers and sellers, but unless the issues at hand are decided in a court of law, we're stuck with the law of ebay and that's the choice every buyer and seller makes when they participate on the site.

Speaking of crappy ebay'ers, this guy VJ's mentioned looks to have a recent history (since May, go figure) of pulling this "shipping too expensive" line. Maybe a communication breakdown, maybe not....who knows? But Jimmy, you really should watch how far you badmouth this guy. You aren't protected by our good old Constitution in Belgium...again something that none of us would tend to think about. In fact, maybe he's pushing your buttons for a bigger reason. :freak:

All in all, just more reasons I prefer real-world transactions.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Is that not also the guy who cuts up Patto decals and sells them on with a big markup?


yes that's him !!! he is a prick! had a argument with him at a Maryland slot car show back in 2000.. 

Wes


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I totally hear what you are saying Swamper, but I don't see anything wrong with a bad trader list as well as a good one. As long as someone can stick to the facts of how their transaction went wrong, and avoid being slanderous, it should be ok.

I collect Hot Wheels from time to time as well, and most of the boards have a dedicated list with folks to "avoid" trading with. If sharing your misfortunes can save one other person from dealing with the same crap then it was worth it.

Stick to the facts, avoid the name calling, no problem.

Just another reason i'd love to see guys here offer their slot car stuff up here first before posting straight to ebay.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Economy of motion*

I'll have to disagree on the goodlist idea. When driving down the ebay highway; I wanna know where the potholes and "troll booths" are so I can avoid them by swerving into oncoming traffic and mowing down some optimists while I'm at it!

...I already know how great ebay thinks the road is...I'm more interested in actual driving impressions.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, Jim, to make a menz with this guy, why not offer him an original tjet chassis as a peace offering, and send him this...:wave:








You got it from a friend at an estate auction. It's very rare and all original except for the missing wing. He can _*buy it now *_for $250.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Little paranoid are we? everyone is entitled yto his/her opinion as long as its such. No one in Belgium is going to have VJ extridited so he can sue him for slander.. I love Yanks, when is the last time anyone has seen a sucessful slander case in ANY country.. thought not.. Post up the badgames, keep it clean and your observations and there is not a damm thing they can do about it.. nd try and get some sleep Guys the black car out front is not watching you.. he is there to kill you...

Dave lol.. love ya all brothers...like the little brother who borrows your car, uses all the gas, leaves burn marks in the seats and a baggie under it that the cops haul your butt to jail for...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's only slander if you're showing disregard for the truth. I have all the emails.. I can prove 100% that everything I posted was entirely true.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> *How do you create a list of user-names you want to ban from bidding on your auctions?*
> 
> Can you do it for all of your auctions, or do you need to do it individually?
> 
> This would be helpful to know. :thumbsup:



go to the "help" page and type in" banning bidders" , then follow the links. You will wind up on a page where you can add the name of bidders you'd like to block.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

coach61 said:


> Little paranoid are we?


Man, like you'd be paranoid too if everyone were like out to get you. You know? :freak:


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I keep seing people say to let the comments on feedback tell the story. There is 1 problem with that now.If you leave a positive and post a not positive or contradictory comment ebay calls that a soft positive, and the buyer can have the comment portion of the feedback removed.. So you cant even let other sellers know that the guy is a creep, and not to do business with him.. Nice system they have there now HUH?


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

Stay aware from this seller too.

l-gurl (not exact ebay id, but you get the drift.)

I bought and paid for a slotcar. A week goes by, nothing. Sent him an email and nothing. A few days later I was check other auctions that closed the same time as mine from this seller to see if others have left any feedback rating yet. Bingo! One of the other buyers has listed for sale the car that I won. So I email the seller, hey what's up with the auction, and included the auction links. No answer. Filed a claim with eBay and Paypal and sent the same email several times over. He finally answers saying he was on vacation, his daughters crashed his computer, every other lame excuse in the book. The Paypal claim must have gotten his attention. So, he finally agrees to refund my money 20 days later, like he was doing me a favor. So I leave a "Neutral" feedback for the transaction. I thought that was fair. He burns with a negative feedback saying that it was honest mistake, and that I burned him with a neutral feedback and that I was rude. 
It has been the only negative feedback in 9 years with eBay and it prevents me from getting a 100% rating.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Bottom line here is: If you are a seller and want to protect your VERY IMPORTANT rating, don't deceive people. Sell things that are legit and be upfront about everything.

If you are a bidder, you take your own risk bidding to a seller with less than a 98% rating. Especially if they have a low number of sales. If the seller has like 2,000 sales with a 99% rating, chances are they are on the up-and-up for the most part and one or two discrpencies are out of the normal.

I never buy from anybody with less than a 99% rating. Never. And if I have a question that goes unanswered I do not bid. If the seller can't communicate before the sale then you're just asking for trouble after you've commited to buy.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

SlotV i couldn't agree more. If you are going to ship late Communicate. If youare having problems, Communicate and above all try totreat other customers the same way you want to be treated. I'm dealing with a guy now (another One ) Who admitedly sent my item out @ almost two weeks. He swears up and down that he mailed it Over a week ago But I haven''t gotten it. And of course as usual The longe rit's been the less he communicates ! I've sent him two emails in two days asking for a resolution to this and have heard nothing. I think what happend is I won an auction for an Aurora Four gear AFX woody. It was only $9.99 but hey no one bid against me but I see them going regularly for @ 30.00 + or - So i think I'll probably get my money back and see it relisted.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> SlotV i couldn't agree more. If you are going to ship late Communicate. If youare having problems, Communicate and above all try totreat other customers the same way you want to be treated. I'm dealing with a guy now (another One ) Who admitedly sent my item out @ almost two weeks. He swears up and down that he mailed it Over a week ago But I haven''t gotten it. And of course as usual The longe rit's been the less he communicates ! I've sent him two emails in two days asking for a resolution to this and have heard nothing. I think what happend is I won an auction for an Aurora Four gear AFX woody. It was only $9.99 but hey no one bid against me but I see them going regularly for @ 30.00 + or - So i think I'll probably get my money back and see it relisted.


Heh...sorry to hear of your troubles. Sounds like Earl789cars.
My complete but used "NICE!" 9.99 Yellow Jaggy showed up after 5 weeks.
I was relentless with my emails and after 6 with no reply, I asked him how he could live with himself and sleep at night. The car showed up 3 days later. This guy doesn't seem to like letting these cars go for their starting price. I guess he should start them higher.

I wanted that car alot but found that I couldn't enjoy it for what it took to actually get it. I got torqued off all over again every time I saw t it so I gave it away. Its new owner likes it very much so that made the troubles worthwhile.:thumbsup:

Good luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Joez I know what you are saying ,I mean I have had two of these guys in a row. This second guy I just wrote about finally contacted me and has said that if it doesn't arrive in five more days then he will consider it lost ! It's been over a week already since he supposedly shipped it and it is only coming from Florida. Heck my uncle and I send pics back and forth to each other in @ three days. This guy has had since August 2 !! Granted he said it didn't go out until the 6th but it shoulfd have been here.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*eBay follies*

I've been buying on eBay for many years. Like everyone else I've been burned a few times (all money order transactions). I no longer bid on items that can only be purchased by m.o.s.(I do buy things from the Mead brothers though). I have compiled a list of favorite sellers that has been excellent, many of whom are often on this DL. All of them have been great to deal with and I've even met a few of them at the Philly area slot car shows.I will gladly share this list with the people here:daveshobby ;	dragjet_resins ; giperjet ; ho-models ;kdog2008 ;slotmanuela ;snapfit ;thunderjetcity ;tomhocars ;two62s ;and zachbuff . Some of the above, as well as others, I now deal with privately instead of using eBay.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm also weary of bidding on auctions that will only take money orders. If they don't take payapl, I don't bid unless I've done business with them a FEW times before.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

Won't have to worry about money order only dealers soon.
I just got a message from EPay that says come October, no more checks or money orders as payment.
No payments allowed thru Googlepay or Amazonpay, basically no payment thru anything they don't make money off of.

Will kinda suck for some people who prefer to buy things that way, but this is just one more way Epay lines their pockets with cash and ALSO lets Big Brother track your sales.
Won't be long till Paypal sells your info the the IRS.

The bank bailout bill recently passed has some verbage hidden in the bill which says if you accept more than 200 payments a year or $10,000 in a year, it must be reported by the Transaction company (read Paypal)

Anyway, Epay is up to no good again.

Why doesn't Google start a GoogleBay? Please
Later,
Keith


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Craigslist rules. Deal local, don't get ripped.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'm just about ready to can my account. Once I get closure on this last thing that hasn't arrived yet, I'm done. :freak: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> I'm just about ready to can my account. Once I get closure on this last thing that hasn't arrived yet, I'm done. :freak: rr


NO, NO, NOT YET, I HAVE A TON OF CRAP ON FLEABAY FOR SALE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

roadrner said:


> I'm just about ready to can my account. Once I get closure on this last thing that hasn't arrived yet, I'm done. :freak: rr


 
Well, the 30 days are up and the seller is going to send another one......
Figure I should have it by next Wednesday at the latest. Fingers are crossed.  rr


----------



## highcountry (Apr 6, 2005)

I stopped using Ebay and cancelled my account in February, they have become a horrible monopoly, non existat customer service and setting rules becoming more and more dictatorial. It is a haven for spammers, scammers and riff raff.
Ebay Twice cashed my checks for payment on my account and failed to appply the funds to the account. The first time it took me over 3 months to fight with them to get it corrected. The last time was when I was about to close my acount last Winter. I was wise enough to change all my profile and background info to false information in case they hosed up with my check again. Sure enough they cashed the check but my account showed money owed months later. I can't get harrrasing email and phone calls over th $13 they screwed up as they have no contact info or name for me. Soon after poor policies regarding feedback came out and I am glad I had decided to be done with them. Paypal was a problem and due to ebay rules now and forthcoming is getting worse, it is also a haven for potential fraud and spam, I refused to have anything to do with them. I wonder why anyone who has an alternative deals with ebay anymore. I restorted to selling slot stuff on message boards and amongst people I knew, Ebay is a mess and their arrogant management thinks they have the path forward. They are destroying ebay and are too proud of their own good works to see reality and right the ship before it is too late. Ebay was fun teh first 7 or 8 years but is now a mess not worth bothering with.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, what other auction sites are out there? Has anyone delt with any of these sites?

Rich


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's a good one: Seller Fees on eBay Motors-

They are changing the listing fees for vehicles sold on eBay after 9/01/08. They claim a 50% savings after you sell 5 vehicles, but they don't tell you you're paying 125% more on a successful sale. Do the math: :freak:

http://pages.motors.ebay.com/pricing/vehicles0903/

http://pages.motors.ebay.com/pricing/vehicles0903/#table


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Has anyone bought from used slot cars dot com ? Just curious. I'm done with the bay, PERIOD


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

i ordered the first time from e bey. winn dixie was perfect. another sale was good. and one car from tycomon never showed up. he told me he shipped it and i didnt get insurance. i asked for proff he shipped it no response. i payd with paypal. if it doesnt show up next week , and the guy wont answer, waht do i do? ill try disputing the charge on m c card. and leave bad feedback. what can pay pal do ? any thing. thanx for any usefull advice . thanx allan


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Allen go to paypal and file a disput NOW ! Then escalte it to a claim They can get your money back but for extra insurance go to your bank and do the same with them. When you get your money back leave him negative feedback


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How was it shipped? 

Whats the dudes feed back? Seems like he's on my "no way" list fer some reason.

Check his priors.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I bought from tycomon before and he bought from me, I never had problems. BUT, Allan, as Scott said, file a claim with paypal, no need to run to the bank or call your credit card company. If he does not have a tracking/shipping number, paypal will return your money, no questions asked. Been there, done that, it works.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

is tycomon's name Steve Boyd?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have purchased a number of cars from tycomon123 with no issues. I checked on ebay and he has a 99.8% approval on 5100+ transactions.

A question for everyone... where does the seller's responsibility end? If the buyer does not purchase insurance, does providing a tracking number suffice?
I know that most of the members of this list would take the high road and do their best to make the buyer happy, but what are the real expectations both as a buyer and seller?

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

_where does the seller's responsibility end? If the buyer does not purchase insurance, does providing a tracking number suffice?_


yes, that's where it SHOULD end... but with ebay and paypal being so anti seller, it never ends there. It ends with a seller getting hosed. This thread has me thinking, from now on, everything I sell HAS to be insured by the buyer before I'll ship it.


On the tycomon saga.... I've bought from him too, with no problems


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I always insure everything I sell. I eat a little of the S&H charges but it stops all the BS.
Just build it into the cost and everything works out.

According to Epays rules, it is the Sellers obligation to guarantee the product arrives to the buyer.
Tracking # just means the shipper says they delivered it, does not prove anything without a signature.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

cheerios43stp was one of 2 people that gave me neg feeback, only after i slammed him some for the cheap an caca decals he sells an wouldnt refund me for the junk, this guy is a *#@*&% joke an shouldnt be allowed on ebay


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

YIKES ! Good wrench we understand but you better be careful with the language or the Hankster will ban ya !


----------



## hellonwheels8 (Feb 4, 2007)

*shipping*

I think my shipping is reasonable. I charge 5.00 for priority and 3.00 for 1st class that is world wide. It includes shipping confirmation except for international. Its 5.00 for international no matter how many bodys they order. sometimes I take a loss but I figure it evens out. I appreciate there business. Just my 2 cents for what its worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> cheerios43stp was one of 2 people that gave me neg feeback, only after i slammed him some for the cheap an caca decals he sells an wouldnt refund me for the junk, this guy is a *#@*&% joke an shouldnt be allowed on ebay


 
Kevin...'sup man! Long time ..... :wave:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

HI GENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: LTNS , How you been??, I decided to clean up the track an start playing around again after getting burnt out on slots, damn it dont take much for the bug to bite HARD


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

Thought I'd chime in with not a Scumbag story, but a Great e-bayer, ggiperjet awsome transaction, sent me what I ordered and then some.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

This pair of turds showed up today. The decaled one has the front corners of both front wheel wells broken off, lifting decals, rotten tires, one gigantic front tire, and a rear tire so loose it won't stay on. The white motor cover is nowhere to be found (slightly used). The other one is missing paint on the hood and has a few other chips here and there (near mint). Both have the minor scratches and playwear I'd expect with used car. Can it really be that hard to just say that one body is broken and the other missing paint??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250287889973&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015

BTW: Did Life-Like sell the car with the decals, or is it an aftermarket job? Either way, they are poorly done.

Follow-up: The seller and I have agreed that I will return the cars for a refund. So, it's should only cost me ~ $5. Another $5 I'd still have if it weren't for eBay. Sucks, but better than trying to resell them as I'd likely lose significantly more doing that.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> cheerios43stp was one of 2 people that gave me neg feeback, only after i slammed him some for the cheap an caca decals he sells an wouldnt refund me for the junk, this guy is a *#@*&% joke an shouldnt be allowed on ebay


Let's just say I dealt with this guy......ONCE!!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*On the doorstep of 48....*



joez870 said:


> Its new owner likes it very much so that made the troubles worthwhile.


I believe this owner is me and it's a fine specimen. _Didn't forget (permanently) about this Joe..._ I had packed her safely away while the new track went up this year. When I saw your post, the tiny pilot light in my brain started the kettle boiling and now it's tea time. Update?? Am currently nutherizing some 2 dozen chassis or so, and hauled this one and a few others out. Soon to be taking up more useful space on the Land HO Raceway. :thumbsup: Thanky Joe!! nd 

Oh yeah... Point here being _"sometimes"_... with plenty of mule beating... things can work out.


----------

